# Welcome to all the newbies



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to all the newbies I may have missed in the past week. 

I'm not being rude, I was just away and missed your intros. If I didn't find your newbie posts I apololize they get buried real quick with all the posts here at the SMF. So ....

Welcome all newbies!


----------



## rip (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm glad you posted this cause I'm real sensitive.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## smokincowboy (Oct 31, 2007)

I too have been away for a while harvesting here on the farm so welcome to all the new members here in the past few months


----------



## richtee (Oct 31, 2007)

Hmmm I gotta feeling yer gonna fit in quite well 'round here   LOL!


----------

